# Need Information about Avon Skin so Soft



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I want to get it to help me with the flea problem in my pets. Anyone knows if I should buy the Bath Oil or the Lotion?
Thanks!
Juana


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I've not heard of using this for dogs but we make a mix of the Bath oil with stuff (I'd have to find the recipe) for a fly spray for horses.....


----------



## KC23 (Nov 17, 2010)

You will need to use the original Skin So Soft bath oil--the one w/the blue lid and writing on the bottle.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Bath oil. Just spray it on.


----------



## stajbs (Jun 5, 2010)

Yep, have always used the original scented SSS. Usually mixed mine 50/50 with water and lightly sprayed it on the dogs to keep the mosquitos away.


----------



## minnieme (Jul 6, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I've not heard of using this for dogs but we make a mix of the Bath oil with stuff (I'd have to find the recipe) for a fly spray for horses.....


Yup, we do this too. Has always worked pretty well! Maybe I'll try it on Minnie next year...don't know why I never thought of it.


----------

